# Rom Downloads From Bionic



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Is anybody else having an issue when the download a ROM or theme from either a forum app or the website they get an error when flashing through CWR?

The only way to flash anything is to download from a PC place on sdcard then flash...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

hackercity said:


> Is anybody else having an issue when the download a ROM or theme from either a forum app or the website they get an error when flashing through CWR?
> 
> The only way to flash anything is to download from a PC place on sdcard then flash...


I download roms with the Rootzwiki app all the time and they work fine.


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Very weird. This is my 3rd Bionic and each one has had the same issue. I've had the D1, DX, Tbolt and now the Bionic and this is the only one that has had this issue.

Anyone with any ideas...


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

use "download all files" app it helps with downloading some files


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Are u sure that ur data isn't dropping [email protected] the time of download? That might corrupt the file...right? Are ur md5's correct after downloaded?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

If your using the stock browser sometimes that one will also not allow files to download correctly. I had problems until I switched to something like Dolphin Browser HD


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

if using stock browser grab astro file manager from market and enable allow downloads in preferences.


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I tried the app all downloads. It worked. No I am going to try to enable all downloads in astro as well.

Thanks again...


----------

